# Where to upload Form-1436



## sathwiks (May 26, 2018)

Hi there,
I have recently submitted my application for Subclass 190 and got married shortly after that. I have filled out the Form-1436 but am unsure of where to upload this to?

Can anyone please kindly shed some light on this?

Thank you.


----------



## dublinse (Nov 5, 2017)

Hi, did you figure where to upload? I'm in a similar situation.


----------



## sathwiks (May 26, 2018)

dublinse said:


> Hi, did you figure where to upload? I'm in a similar situation.


Nothing mate. Have you found any information?


----------



## Uzait4100 (Feb 21, 2019)

Hi, I am in the same situation.I got married after applying for 189, and have filled form 1436 to add my spouse in visa but don't know where to upload it.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

I added my partner to my pending 190 application. 

First I submitted a change of circumstances via Update Us on Immiaccount (single to de facto). 

Here you can notify the department that you are intending to migrate with your newly wedded wife too and to please see your Form 1436 plus the receipt showing payment for an additional applicant and just upload Form 1436 and the receipt to the 'Other' section on your Immiaccount. Then wait for a CO contact to add your partner and generate the HAP IDs etc. 

What I did was, after paying for an additional applicant, then filling in For 1436 dating and signing it, I emailed DHA to add my partner to my application attaching her identity documents (eg passport, birth certificate, ID), Form 1436 plus the receipt showing payment for an additional applicant, my own passport, my own valid application lodged pdf - and I said I would upload more documents to Immiaccount once my partner is added (eg PCC, Functional English, relationship evidence).

Emails: [email protected] / [email protected] / [email protected] 

Two days later my partner was added to my immiaccount - and since my partner is onshore, got a bridging visa. 

Then uploaded everything to my partners section on Immiaccount. 

Then 3 weeks later DHA generated a HAP ID for my partner to do their medicals.


----------



## andreN (Apr 12, 2019)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I added my partner to my pending 190 application.
> 
> First I submitted a change of circumstances via Update Us on Immiaccount (single to de facto).
> 
> ...


Thanks you for you help. My partner has been added to my application. I have uploaded all supporting evidence and documents. How do I create a HAP ID for her to go do her medicals?


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

sathwiks said:


> Hi there,
> I have recently submitted my application for Subclass 190 and got married shortly after that. I have filled out the Form-1436 but am unsure of where to upload this to?
> 
> Can anyone please kindly shed some light on this?
> ...


Hi Sathwiks,

Have a look at this: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...rocess-add-spouse-after-lodging-190-visa.html

Step 1 – Update your circumstances via Immiaccount from Single -> Married.

Step 2 – Pay for an additional applicant via Immiaccount (My Payments), and fill in Form 1436 with your partners info + receipt number, and upload Form 1436 to Immiaccount - you can also email DHA ([email protected]) to notify them of what you are doing. 

Step 3 – DHA CO will add your wife to your application if you have lodged a valid application. And generate a HAP ID for medicals. 

Step 4 – Upload evidence of a genuine and continuing relationship + other evidence (e.g. medicals, police checks, identity docs, functional English if you don't want to pay the VAC2 etc.).

Hope it help you!


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I added my partner to my pending 190 application.
> 
> First I submitted a change of circumstances via Update Us on Immiaccount (single to de facto).
> 
> ...





andreN said:


> Thanks you for you help. My partner has been added to my application. I have uploaded all supporting evidence and documents. How do I create a HAP ID for her to go do her medicals?


DHA will generate the HAP ID for your partner to do their medicals.


----------

